# Lass mich dich küssen. (2 accusative objects in one sentence.)



## Hausmeister

Komm zu mir und lass mich dich küssen.

I am not sure if I can write 2 accusative objects in that sentence.


----------



## bearded

Hello
I think that your sentence is correct. A similar case with lassen and double accusative is ''lass es mich wissen'': please see thread Lassen Sie es mich wissen (Kasus)


----------



## Perseas

I also agree that the sentence is correct but I think that "mich" is the object of "lassen" and "dich" the object of "küssen". That is, "lassen" has only one object in accusative, not two.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> I think that "dich" is the object of "lassen"


You certainly mean ''mich is the object of lassen''.
I am not so sure about that distribution of direct objects, though.  In a sentence like ''lass mich etwas tun'' I feel that 'mich' is the 1st object, and 'etwas tun' (like ''dich küssen'') the 2nd object phrase - still depending on 'lass' (lass mich was? etwas tun). OK, you might say that 'etwas' is the object of 'tun' only: you may be right.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> You certainly mean ''mich is the object of lassen''.


Yes, I 've already corrected it. Thanks. (Flüchtigkeitsfehler!)



bearded man said:


> In a sentence like ''lass mich etwas tun'' I feel that 'mich' is the 1st object, and *'etwas tun' (like ''dich küssen'') the 2nd object phrase* - still depending on 'lass' (lass mich was? etwas tun).


I agree with that but then we could not talk about "two accusative objects of lassen".


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> but then we could not talk about "two accusative objects of lassen


I edited my post in the meantime (prior to your last post), and admitted that you are probably right.


----------



## elroy

One accusative object, one _Infinitivsatz _(which happens to include an accusative object).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> One accusative object, one _Infinitivsatz _(which happens to include an accusative object).


That gives us a name to call it my but does not yet answer BM's question: What is the syntactic function of the _Infinitivsatz_ within the main clause?


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> That gives us a name to call it my but does not yet answer BM's question: What is the syntactic function of the _Infinitivsatz_ within the main clause?


Gibt's nicht im Deutschen den Begriff des Infinitivobjekts wie im Lateinischen oder Griechischen? Oder könnte man zumindest von einem Objektscharakter des Infinitivs sprechen?


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Gibt's nicht im Deutschen den Begriff des Infinitivobjekts wie im Lateinischen oder Griechischen? Oder könnte man zumindest von einem Objektscharakter des Infinitivs sprechen?


Nein, habe ich noch nie gehört. Es gibt allerdings das Konzept des _substantivierten Infinitivs_, wo ein Infinitiv als deverbales Substantiv gebraucht wird. Das trifft aber hier nicht zu.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> Gibt's nicht im Deutschen den Begriff des Infinitivobjekts wie im Lateinischen oder Griechischen?


Etwas Ähnliches gibt es doch - meiner Meinung nach - in Sätzen wie _ich sehe ihn nach Hause gehen _(''eum video domum ire'') oder _ich hörte sie weinen _(''eam audivi flere'')..., wobei die Teile /ihn nach Hause gehen/ und /sie weinen/ nach lateinischem Kriterium Objekt-Infinitivsätze darstellen.
Aber ob _jemanden etwas tun lassen _zu derselben Kategorie gehört, da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## elroy

Hm, vielleicht habe ich das falsch analysiert und das ist kein Infinitivsatz, denn mir fallen sonst nur Infinitivsätze ein, die "zu" enthalten. 

So oder so, mir fällt eigentlich absolut gar nichts an der Konstruktion auf. Entspricht doch praktisch jeder anderen Sprache.

Lass mich dich küssen.
Let me kiss you.
Laat me je kussen. 
Déjame besarte.
Laisse-moi t'embrasser.
دعني أقبلك
خليني أبوسك

Was soll daran bemerkenswert sein?


----------



## Hausmeister

So it's correct what i have written?


----------



## elroy

Yes, it is.


----------



## Hausmeister

Danke sehr!


----------



## Dan2

Hausmeister said:


> lass mich dich küssen


Additional proof that accusative "dich" is totally controlled by "küssen" and has nothing to do with "lassen":
"Lass mich *dir *helfen."


Hausmeister said:


> I am not sure if i can write 2 accusative objects in that sentence.


There is of course no general rule against two accusative nouns in a sentence.  Some trivial cases are "Ich sehe *dich *und du siehst *mich*" or "Ich sah *einen Mann*, der *einen Hund* hat".  Your example is similar to the latter (but much less obvious) in that each accusative is controlled by its own verb.  In addition, there are a handful of verbs, like "nennen", that take two accusative objects ("Er hat *mich *doch *einen Freund* genannt").


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Was soll daran bemerkenswert sein?


Es ist in jeder Sprache bemerkenswert. Es handelt sich hier um Modalverblogik. Aber lassen und seine Pendants in anderen Sprachen ist das einzige Verb mit Modalverblogik, dass zusätzlich noch ein Objekt zulässt (_Er lässt mich ihn küssen.__ Er muss mich ihn küssen._).

Die interessante Frage ist, wie eine Modalverbkonstruktion prinzipiell zu analysieren ist. Es wäre in der Tat nicht ganz abwegig, ineiner Modalverbkonstruktion den Infinitivsatz als Objekt des Modalverbs zu begreifen. Dann wäre _lassen _tatsächlich ein Verb mit zwei Akkusativobjekten.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Es wäre in der Tat nicht ganz abwegig, in einer Modalverbkonstruktion den Infinitivsatz als Objekt des Modalverbs zu begreifen. Dann wäre _lassen _tatsächlich ein Verb mit zwei Akkusativobjekten


Es kommt aber im OP-Satz darauf an, ob ''mich'' das Objekt von 'lässt' ist oder ob es  selbst zum Infinitivsatz gehört:
ist es ''lass mich / dich küssen'' (zwei Objekte) oder ''lass /mich dich küssen'' (= lass, dass ich dich küsse)? Im letzteren Fall gäbe es mMn nur ein Objekt, und zwar den Infinitivsatz - den man aber als Satz nicht 'Akkusativ'-Objekt nennen könnte.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> Es kommt aber im OP-Satz darauf an, ob ''mich'' das Objekt von 'lässt' ist oder ob es  selbst zum Infinitivsatz gehört:
> ist es ''lass mich / dich küssen'' (zwei Objekte) oder ''lass /mich dich küssen'' (= lass, dass ich dich küsse)? Im letzteren Fall gäbe es mMn nur ein Objekt, und zwar den Infinitivsatz - den man aber als Satz nicht 'Akkusativ'-Objekt nennen könnte.


"mich" gehört in dieser Form zu "lass" und dient als Akkusativobjekt.
Das Subjekt von "küssen" kommt aus "mich", bin jedoch mir nicht sicher, in welchem Kasus das Subjekt eines Infinitivs sein sollte ("mich","ich" )
Meiner Meinung nach gehört "mich" inhaltlich und wahrscheinlich syntaktisch zu beiden Satzteilen: lass mich/mich dich küssen.


----------



## elroy

Bernd, wieso gehst Du davon aus, dass "lassen" ein Modalverb ist? Es wird doch meines Wissens niemals auf Modalverblisten aufgeführt, was auch für die Pendants in anderen Sprachen gilt.

Es *verhält sich* zwar in dem Sinne *wie* ein Modalverb, dass vor dem folgenden Infinitiv kein "zu" steht. Aber ist das der Maßstab, ein Verb als Modalverb einzuordnen?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Es *verhält sich* zwar in dem Sinne *wie* ein Modalverb,


Und genau das habe ich gesagt. Wenn du meinen Beitrag genau liest, habe ich an keiner Stelle _lassen_ als Modalverb bezeichnet. Ich habe nur behauptet, es folge derselben Logik.

Allerdings bin ich in der Tat der Auffassung, _lassen_ sei ein Modalverb, ich habe das aber explizit nicht behauptet, weil das für mein Argument unerheblich ist.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Aber lassen und seine Pendants in anderen Sprachen ist das einzige Verb mit Modalverblogik, dass zusätzlich noch ein Objekt zulässt.


 Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen.

Oder folgt "sehen" denn Deiner Ansicht nach keiner Modalverblogik?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen.
> 
> Oder folgt "sehen" denn Deiner Ansicht nach keiner Modalverblogik?


Nein, das ist ein ACI. Das ist etwas ganz eigenes.

Die Frage ist, ob man unseren Satz auch als ACI interpretieren könnte. Ich bin offen.


----------



## elroy

Was verstehst Du also unter "Modalverblogik"? Ich dachte, Du hättest Dich dabei vielleicht auf das fehlende "zu" bezogen. Es wäre vielleicht gut, erst mal eine klare Definition von "Modalverblogik" zu haben, wenn der Begriff hier eine Rolle spielen soll.


----------



## Dan2

elroy said:


> Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen.





berndf said:


> Nein, das ist ein ACI. Das ist etwas ganz eigenes.


"Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen" -> Ich sehe Folgendes: Er wirft den Ball.
"Ich lasse ihn den Ball küssen" -> Ich lasse (erlaube) Folgendes: Er küsst den Ball.

Sowohl der Satzbau als auch die Semantik scheinen ähnlich zu sein.  Was übersehe ich?


----------



## Perseas

Dan2 said:


> "Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen" -> Ich sehe Folgendes: Er wirft den Ball.
> "Ich lasse ihn den Ball küssen" -> Ich lasse (erlaube) Folgendes: Er küsst den Ball.
> 
> Sowohl der Satzbau als auch die Semantik scheinen ähnlich zu sein.  Was übersehe ich?


Meine Annahme: "ich sehe jemanden etwas tun" kann auf zwei Weisen aufgefasst werden, sondern "ich lasse jemanden etwas tun" nur auf eine.

Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen ~ Ich sehe, dass er den Ball wirft (Was siehst du?)
Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen  (Was siehst du ihn machen?)
Ich lasse ihn den Ball küssen   (Was lässt du ihn machen?)


----------



## Dan2

Perseas said:


> SEHEN 1: Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen (Was siehst du ihn machen?)
> SEHEN 2: Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen ~ Ich sehe, dass er den Ball wirft (Was siehst du?)
> LASSEN 1: Ich lasse ihn den Ball küssen (Was lässt du ihn machen?)


LASSEN 2: Ich lasse ihn den Ball küssen ~ Ich erlaube, dass er den Ball küsst (Was erlaubst du?)

Ich glaube, dass "lassen" (für Deine zweite Interpretation) durch "erlauben" (welches doch semantisch identisch ist) ersetzt werden muss.  Ob das für diese Analyse problematisch ist, bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## bearded

Dan2 said:


> Sowohl der Satzbau als auch die Semantik scheinen ähnlich zu sein. Was übersehe ich?


Meines Erachtens übersiehst Du gar nichts.  Dies entspricht meiner zweiten Hypothese im Post #18 (nur ein Objekt: der Infinitivsatz). Unsere Gedankengänge verlaufen offenbar in ähnlicher Weise.
Perseas' Vermutung, ''mich'' könne gleichzeitig zu beiden Satzteilen gehören, erscheint mir übrigens unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Kajjo

Dan2 said:


> "Ich sehe ihn den Ball werfen" -> Ich sehe Folgendes: Er wirft den Ball.
> "Ich lasse ihn den Ball küssen" -> Ich lasse Folgendes: Er küsst den Ball.


Du hast meiner Meinung nach einfach recht. Genau so ist es. Beide Sätze enthalten ein Vollverb mit einem ACI (_accusativus cum infinitivo_). Der ACI ist ein Akkusativobjekt zum Prädikat des Hauptsatzes.

canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Akkusativ mit Infinitiv

Canoo.net gibt sogar zufällig ausdrücklich ein Beispiel mit "lassen".



Dan2 said:


> Ich glaube, dass "lassen" ... durch "erlauben" (welches doch semantisch identisch ist) ersetzt werden muss.


Nicht unbedingt. _Lassen _kann durchaus für "erlauben" stehen, ebenso gut aber auch für "befehlen/veranlassen". Das hängt letztlich vom Kontext ab. Hier habe ich das Beispiel eher in der zweiten Bedeutung aufgefasst. Ich vermute, dass die meisten Sätze eher in diese Richtung gehen. Du solltest dir daher "lassen" besser nicht im Sinne von "erlauben" merken. Aber das wäre ein separater Thread.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Was verstehst Du also unter "Modalverblogik"? Ich dachte, Du hättest Dich dabei vielleicht auf das fehlende "zu" bezogen. Es wäre vielleicht gut, erst mal eine klare Definition von "Modalverblogik" zu haben, wenn der Begriff hier eine Rolle spielen soll.


Ich bin ja inzwischen fast überzeugt, hier einen "normalen" ACI zu sehen, aber eben nur fast.

Das typische an einem Modalverb ist, dass es eine Aussage über den nachfolgenden Infinitivsatz gemacht wird, der die Aussage des Satzes "modifiziert". In _Er darf dich küssen_ wird eben nicht ausgesagt, dass das Küssen tatsächlich stattfindet, sondern es wird über _dich küssen _etwas ausgesagt, das Modalverb hat also eine Funktion wie eine modale Konjugation.

Der archetypische ACI behauptet zwar auch etwas über eine Handlung, nämlich seine Wahrnehmung, behauptet aber gleichzeitig die Handlung selbst. _Ich sehe ihn dich küssen_ behauptet gleichzeitig, dass der Kuss stattgefunden hat, als auch dass ich dies beobachtet habe. Ich lasse dich ihn küssen behauptet aber nicht, dass der Kuss tatsächlich stattgefunden hat. Insofern kann man lassen eine modale Bedeutung zusprechen.

Andererseits besteht bei einem "echten" Modalverb notwendige Identität zwischen dem Agens des Modalverb und des Hauptverbs. Beim ACI ist der Akkusativ Patiens des Hauptsatzes und gleichzeitig Agens des Infintivsatzes. Insofern besteht zwischen _Ich sehe ihn dich küssen_ und _Ich lasse ihn dich küssen _tatsächlich eine strukturelle Gleichheit. In beiden Fällen ist dich gleichzeitig Agens von _küssen_ als auch Patiens von sehen resp. _lassen_.

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, was schwerer wiegt.


----------



## Kajjo

Berndf, wo genau liegt das Problem, das du hier versuchst zu beschreiben? Dass "lassen" ähnlich wie ein Modalverb empfunden wird, ist doch allgemein anerkannt. Die Konstruktion hier ist so oder so ein ACI.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> Perseas' Vermutung, ''mich'' könne gleichzeitig zu beiden Satzteilen gehören, erscheint mir übrigens unwahrscheinlich.



Na ja, ich meinte so etwas wie berndf:


berndf said:


> Beim ACI ist der Akkusativ Patiens des Hauptsatzes und gleichzeitig Agens des Infintivsatzes.





Kajjo said:


> Der ACI ist ein Akkusativobjekt zum Prädikat des Hauptsatzes.
> 
> canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Akkusativ mit Infinitiv
> 
> Canoo.net gibt sogar zufällig ausdrücklich ein Beispiel mit "lassen".


Dieses: _Sie ließ den Jungen das Zimmer aufräumen_.

Wie würde man "den Jungen" syntaktisch bezeichnen? Als "Agens des Infinitivsatzes"?
Danke.


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> Wie würde man "den Jungen" syntaktisch bezeichnen? Als "Agens des Infinitivsatzes"?


Der Junge ist Agens von "aufräumen" (bzw.  des ACI) und Patiens von "lassen".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Berndf, wo genau liegt das Problem, das du hier versuchst zu beschreiben?


Hier:


berndf said:


> Der archetypische ACI behauptet zwar auch etwas über eine Handlung, nämlich seine Wahrnehmung, behauptet aber gleichzeitig die Handlung selbst.


Es passt einfach nicht zur "normalen" Semantik des, ACI. Zumindest nicht so, wie ich es gelernt habe.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hausmeister said:


> Komm zu mir und lass mich dich küssen.


_Mich_ ist das Akkusativkomplement und _dich küssen_ das Verbativkomplement zu _lassen_, wobei das Verbativkomplement seinerseits wieder ein Akkusativkomplement _dich_ enthält.
http://hypermedia.ids-mannheim.de/call/public/termwb.ansicht?v_app=p&v_id=106


----------



## berndf

Es gibt offenbar so viele Beschreibungen, wie es Leute gibt, die das analysieren.


----------



## Gernot Back

Es ist übrigens auch nichts Ungewöhnliches, dass ein und dasselbe Verb tatsächlich zwei Akkusativergänzungen hat.

_Das jüngste Erdbeben in Italien hat mindestens 290 Menschen _das Leben_ gekostet._​
In unserem vorliegenden Fall ist das mit einer Akkusativergänzung und einer Verbativergänzung inklusive weiterer Akkusativergänzung aber ebensowenig der Fall wie bei den Verben _nennen_ oder _schimpfen, _die jeweils eine Akkusativ- und eine kongruente Prädikativergänzung haben:

_Er hat ihn einen Lügner genannt/geschimpft._​


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Es passt einfach nicht zur "normalen" Semantik des, ACI. Zumindest nicht so, wie ich es gelernt habe.


Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch.

_Sie ließ den Jungen sein Zimmer aufräumen.
Ich ließ ihn den Ball küssen._

Beide Aussagen lassen keinen Zweifel zu, dass die Handlung auch tatsächlich stattgefunden hat. Ich finde auch nicht, dass Prädikate im Hauptsatz, die einen gewissen Zweifel zulassen, einem ACI als Komplement entgegenstehen würden. Die implizierten Nuancen des Prädikats sind grammatisch nicht entscheidend.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die implizierten Nuancen des Prädikats sind grammatisch nicht entscheidend.


Das ist aber mehr als einen Nuance. Mir geht es auch vor allem um die Bedeutung _lassen=erlauben_ und nicht um Bedeutung _lassen=veranlassen_.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> _Sie ließ den Jungen das Zimmer aufräumen_.
> Wie würde man "den Jungen" syntaktisch bezeichnen? Als "Agens des Infinitivsatzes"?


Was ließ sie? Den Jungen das Zimmer aufräumen.
Für mich gehört 'den Jungen' (nach ''lateinischer'' Logik) wesentlich zum Infinitivsatz, und es überrascht mich, dass für viele von Euch ''den Jungen'' gleichzeitig ein Akkusativobjekt von 'ließ' darstellt. Diese gleichzeitige Agens/Patiens-Geschichte finde ich nicht sehr überzeugend. (Ich weiß, dass ich laut Canoonet daneben liege: aber ist Canoo denn unfehlbar?).
_Durch seinen Tanz ließ er Regen fallen = Durch seinen Tanz ließ er regnen. _Regen ist für mich nur deshalb Akkusativ, weil es zum Objekt-Infinitivsatz gehört, und nicht in Abhängigkeit von 'ließ'.
Ich kann mich natürlich irren, was in der Vergangenheit schon unzählige Male der Fall war.
PS. Im Vergleich zu meinem Post #4 habe ich es mir inzwischen anders überlegt.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das ist aber mehr als einen Nuance. Mir geht es auch vor allem um die Bedeutung _lassen=erlauben_ und nicht um Bedeutung _lassen=veranlassen_.


Ich kann zwar nachvollziehen, dass du über den modalen Aspekt des Verbs _lassen_ nachdenkst, aber ich sehe nicht wirklich, inwiefern das eine Rolle dafür spielt, ob es sich um einen ACI handelt. Auch in der Bedeutung _erlauben_ ist _lassen_ nicht vollends modal, sondern die Handlung durchaus real. Ich glaube, hier machst du dir wirklich selbst zu viel Probleme damit. Canoo sieht die Lage ganz eindeutig und mir scheint diese Einordnung durchweg sinnvoll.

canoonet - Verb: Finite und infinite Verbformen: Infinitiv

canoonet - Satzbaupläne: Hauptpläne: Akkusativ mit Infinitiv


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> Was ließ sie? Den Jungen das Zimmer aufräumen.
> Für mich gehört 'den Jungen' (nach ''lateinischer'' Logik) wesentlich zum Infinitivsatz, und es überrascht mich, dass für viele von Euch ''den Jungen'' gleichzeitig ein Akkusativobjekt von 'ließ' darstellt. Diese gleichzeitige Agens/Patiens-Geschichte finde ich nicht sehr überzeugend. (Ich weiß, dass ich laut Canoonet daneben liege: aber ist Canoo denn unfehlbar?).
> _Durch seinen Tanz ließ er Regen fallen = Durch seinen Tanz ließ er regnen. _Regen ist für mich nur deshalb Akkusativ, weil es zum Objekt-Infinitivsatz gehört, und nicht in Abhängigkeit von 'ließ'.
> Ich kann mich natürlich irren, was in der Vergangenheit schon unzählige Male der Fall war.



Es geht dabei um "richtig" oder "falsch" nicht. Es gibt wahrscheinlich nicht nur eine Sichtweise des Phänomens.

Bei diesem Satz:_ Sie ließ den Jungen sein Zimmer aufräumen._
Ich glaube, "den Jungen" steht in Abhängigkeit von "ließ" und daher der Akkusativ. Natürlich dient es auch als Agens von "aufräumen".
Angenommen, dass der Satz lautete: _Sie erlaubt dem Jungen das Zimmer aufzuräumen. "dem Jungen"_ ist hier im Dativ nur, weil es von dem Prädikat "erlaubt" abhängig ist.
In "Ich erlaube, dass der Junge das Zimmer aufräumt" ist es aber klar, dass "der Junge" nur zu dem Nebensatz gehört.


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> Ich glaube, "den Jungen" steht in Abhängigkeit von "ließ" und daher der Akkusativ.


Selbstverständlich, ja.

_Sie sah/hörte/ließ den Jungen aufräumen. <ACI mit "Subjekt im Akkusativ" und "Infinitiv">_

Das zusätzliche Akkusativobjekt "das Zimmer" gehört zum ACI.

canoonet - Satzbaupläne: Hauptpläne: Akkusativ mit Infinitiv


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich kann zwar nachvollziehen, dass du über den modalen Aspekt des Verbs _lassen_ nachdenkst, aber ich sehe nicht wirklich, inwiefern das eine Rolle dafür spielt, ob es sich um einen ACI handelt. Auch in der Bedeutung _erlauben_ ist _lassen_ nicht vollends modal, sondern die Handlung durchaus real. Ich glaube, hier machst du dir wirklich selbst zu viel Probleme damit. Canoo sieht die Lage ganz eindeutig und mir scheint diese Einordnung durchweg sinnvoll.


Gut. Bleiben wir auf der rein formalen Ebene. Wir können dann sagen (wie bereits in #30), dass Sätze mit Modelverb und mit ACI strukturell ähnlich sind und sich dadurch unterscheiden, das ersteren das Subjekt von Modal- und Hauptverb identisch sind und in letzteren das direkte Objekt des Haupsatzprädikats mit dem Subjekt des ACI-Prädikats identisch sind. Insofern ist _lassen_ eindeutig ein Verb mit abhängigen ACI.

Die Frage ist damit aber nur re-formuliert. Sie sollte dann lauten, wie ein ACI zu interpretieren ist. Es wäre durchaus sinnvoll den Infinitiv als zweites Akkusativobjekt zu verstehen. Leider ist weder im deutschen noch im lateinischen Infinitiv Nominativ und Akkusativ morphologisch unterscheidbar (_Audivi virum loqui = Ich hörte den Mann sprechen_). Es würde mich interessieren, ob es eine Sprache gibt, die den ACI in gleicherweise hat aber unterschiedliche Kasusmarkierungen des Infinitivs im Nominativ und im Akkusativ.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Insofern ist _lassen_ eindeutig ein Verb mit abhängigen ACI.


OK.



berndf said:


> Es würde mich interessieren, ob es eine Sprache gibt, die den ACI in gleicherweise hat aber unterschiedliche Kasusmarkierungen des Infinitivs im Nominativ und im Akkusativ.


Hm, ich wäre nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, dem eben gerade _nicht-konjugierten _Infinitiv einen Kasus zuzuweisen. Wie kommst du auf die Idee? Für mich hat ein Infinitiv (zumindest im Deutschen und Lateinischen) keinen Kasus (und auch keine andere Art der Flektion).


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> Die Frage ist damit aber nur re-formuliert. Sie sollte dann lauten, wie ein ACI zu interpretieren ist. Es wäre durchaus sinnvoll den Infinitiv als zweites Akkusativobjekt zu verstehen. Leider ist weder im deutschen noch im lateinischen Infinitiv Nominativ und Akkusativ morphologisch unterscheidbar


Vielleicht brauchen wir keinen morphologischen Unterschied.  Im Deutschen können nur Akkusativobjekte passiviert werden.  Kann man aus
_Jemand ließ ihn den Ball werfen_
als Passiv
_Den Ball werfen wurde ihn gelassen_
formulieren?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Hm, ich wäre nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, dem eben gerade _nicht-konjugierten _Infinitiv einen Kasus zuzuweisen. Wie kommst du auf die Idee? Für mich hat ein Infinitiv (zumindest im Deutschen und Lateinischen) keinen Kasus (und auch keine andere Art der Flektion).


Ist ja auch dekliniert und nicht konjugiert. Deutsch hatte bis ins Mittelhochdeutsche drei unterscheidbare Infinitivflexionen, Nominativ/Akkusativ = _-en_ (AHD _-an, -on_), Dativ = -en(n)e (AHD _-on(n)e, -on(n)e_) und Genitiv _-ens_ (AHD weiß ich nicht mehr). Genitiv wird heute noch substantiviert benutzt (_des Weinens überdrüssig_). Reflex des alten Dativinfinitivs ist _zu_+Infinitiv.
Latein hatte den Infinitv formgleich im Nominativ und Akkusativ. Die fehlenden Genitiv-, Dativ- und Ablativformen waren durch das Gerundium ersetzt.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Vielleicht brauchen wir keinen morphologischen Unterschied.  Im Deutschen können nur Akkusativobjekte passiviert werden.  Kann man aus
> _Jemand ließ ihn den Ball werfen_
> als Passiv
> _Den Ball werfen wurde ihn gelassen_
> formulieren?


Fast: _Den Ball werfen wurde *er* gelassen._

Mit _lassen _im Passiv sind die Subjekte beider Verben identisch. Und schon benimmt es sich formal wie ein Modalverb.


----------

